# 2006 Maxima cruise conrtol



## wausau (Dec 4, 2010)

My question concerns the cruise control when the car breaks the crest of a hill. On the down hill side the cruise jerks the car as it searches for the set speed. I have had the car to a dealer twice with no satisfaction. They say they reset something within the control and send me on my way.
Has anyone experienced this? Are your cars the same way?
Thanks


----------

